# To the letter:



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

*First Church of Aimstinctivism*

Letter to the Congregation

Most Reverend Pastor Archibald O. Corndawg

Aimstinctivists,

When you throw a ball at a target would you find it necessary to first glue a piece of tubing to your nose so that you would have a sight with which to process said target? Of course not, you'd see the target, rock, and fire.

When you play table tennis do you find it necessary to wear a small beanie with a bent drinking straw duct taped to the tiny visor so that you'll be able to sight that ripping backhand down the line? Of course not. You'd grip it and rip it.

When you shoot a free throw, do you require that someone stand off to the side with a fishing pole, dangling bright orange cross hairs made of zebra bone and walnut? Of course not. You'd fix your eyes on the little weld bead at the back of the rim and butter-whip that sucker home!

Teach them my Brethren. Teach them that slingshots need sights like lever guns need scopes, like pizza needs pineapple, or the Jewish need Popes...

Yours in infinite retraction,

Father 'Dawg


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I really do consider my favorite pizza toppings to be chicken, broccoli, onions and pineapple. I could care less how many people do not like pineapple on pizza or consider those of us with a sense of good taste unacceptable. At an early age I graduated from my Model 94 30/30 to Remington bolt actions with scopes. Nothing wrong with a scope it just makes sense and shooting a lot more accurate. And most of all, I like shooting my Bill Hays Camo Cast Aluminum Ranger with Pro Clips and sights. Wish I could mount those PP sights on all my slingshots. But since that is not an option, I regulate the majority of my shooting to that very special frame with sights on it.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

You'll never make Deacon with that attitude.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

NOPE< NO AMEN BROTHER>


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

AMEN!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When you read and understand what Brother CornDawg is laying down , you'll be well on the path to the center of the bullseye .


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Hitting the Bulls Eye has nothing to do with pineapple on pizza.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> I really do consider my favorite pizza toppings to be chicken, broccoli, onions and pineapple.


From DC Pizza-

"The Nancy Pelosi" - marinated chicken, toasted broccoli, Vidalia sweet onions, and fresh-cut pineapple...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

treefork said:


> When you read and understand what Brother CornDawg is laying down , you'll be well on the path to the center of the bullseye .


Well, I started shooting a frame, not only shooting but made it my main, abandoning another frame with sights on. But the thing is that I still aim, just without the sight. The difference is not so big, I still aim down the bands, and line them up. 
Removing unecessary crutches I understand, but is aiming a crutch? I don't think so. Let's have an instinctive shooter shoot a black frame, with black bands, in total darkness, with only a little spinner visible at 10m. Or is the point something else entirely and I missed it?


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

No. You may keep the onions.

I understand Nancy was a knitter too. Perhaps you and she shared a pattern, at some point? 

You know pizza toppings can be as accurate as lie detectors, according to several studies.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Hitting the Bulls Eye has nothing to do with pineapple on pizza.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

treefork said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Hitting the Bulls Eye has nothing to do with pineapple on pizza.


Can you quote the Bible verse that comes from?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


"Whosoever puts pineapples on his pizza is in danger of the fires of hades" II Fabrications 3:16


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:rofl: Norseman :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks Norseman. Absolutely Amazing how many people quote from the book of Fabrications to validate their invalid claims.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am not sure where to sit... I love pineapple on pizza and intuitive slinging with pfs.

I also aim ttf.

I will likely start my own cult... I mean, uh um... congregation.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Someone is always trying to stuff us into their box.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm lazy. I have enough stressful things in my life to worry about hitting the mark every time. I'm definitely lazy!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> I'm lazy. I have enough stressful things in my life to worry about hitting the mark every time. I'm definitely lazy!


Thanks for not comparing me to some evil Politician. I'm lazy to with a heart that pumps at 30% but I'm still giving shooting for accuracy a shot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Hulla, I'm not sure if you should run for office, or get a Cat scan. But id like to sit on the porch and tip a few with you.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I've always been partial to the "John Wayne" -pepperoni, sausage, mushroom, and onion or the "Ronnie Reagan"- the aforementioned plus green pepper. I asked around, and I can't find anyone who has, or would want to, eat a Pelosi. I wouldn't even know what to drink with it. With the John and Ronnie we're talking ice cold tap and a ballgame. Pelosi's probably straight gin and some Mah Jongg

Thing about sights on slingshots is that they confuse newbies, novices, and intermediates alike into focusing on that apparatus instead of the target. They think of them as pistol front sights, where their focus should indeed be- if they were pistols. Slingshooting requires riveted focus on the target. The line of the elastic and a frame reference are certainly valuable in targeting, but they are peripheral, and secondary to concentrating on your impact point.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> I've always been partial to the "John Wayne" -pepperoni, sausage, mushroom, and onion or the "Ronnie Reagan"- the aforementioned plus green pepper. I asked around, and I can't find anyone who has, or would want to, eat a Pelosi. I wouldn't even know what to drink with it. With the John and Ronnie we're talking ice cold tap and a ballgame. Pelosi's probably straight gin and some Mah Jongg
> 
> Thing about sights on slingshots is that they confuse newbies, novices, and intermediates alike into focusing on that apparatus instead of the target. They think of them as pistol front sights, where their focus should indeed be- if they were pistols. Slingshooting requires riveted focus on the target. The line of the elastic and a frame reference are certainly valuable in targeting, but they are peripheral, and secondary to concentrating on your impact point.


Now you expressed it well  Yes, I won't disagree, but I actually used the sights and focused on the target  
I won't go as far as not recommend aiming sights, but I did decide that I want to go the no sight route.
A bit confusing right?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hulla Baloo said:


> I've always been partial to the "John Wayne" -pepperoni, sausage, mushroom, and onion or the "Ronnie Reagan"- the aforementioned plus green pepper. I asked around, and I can't find anyone who has, or would want to, eat a Pelosi. I wouldn't even know what to drink with it. With the John and Ronnie we're talking ice cold tap and a ballgame. Pelosi's probably straight gin and some Mah Jongg
> 
> Thing about sights on slingshots is that they confuse newbies, novices, and intermediates alike into focusing on that apparatus instead of the target. They think of them as pistol front sights, where their focus should indeed be- if they were pistols. Slingshooting requires riveted focus on the target. The line of the elastic and a frame reference are certainly valuable in targeting, but they are peripheral, and secondary to concentrating on your impact point.


 That sums it up quite well I think. Amen!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Hulla Baloo said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been partial to the "John Wayne" -pepperoni, sausage, mushroom, and onion or the "Ronnie Reagan"- the aforementioned plus green pepper. I asked around, and I can't find anyone who has, or would want to, eat a Pelosi. I wouldn't even know what to drink with it. With the John and Ronnie we're talking ice cold tap and a ballgame. Pelosi's probably straight gin and some Mah Jongg
> ...


 :iagree:


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> I asked around, and I can't find anyone who has, or would want to, eat a Pelosi. I wouldn't even know what to drink with it.


Oh the jokes.......

My nitpick is that lever guns make great suppressor hosts because the weakness of the action isn't so much of an issue when you want to huck a large diameter subsonic round. The scope logically follows so you can have some accuracy to go with your psssshhhhttt.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

There's a wrongness, a profound interruption of line, a massacre of carbine innocence, and nothing that a decent set of ghost rings or peeps can't handle. Abomination? You be the judge:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's like putting ketchup on a hot dog . " Nobody puts ketchup on a hot dog ."


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Hulla Baloo said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been partial to the "John Wayne" -pepperoni, sausage, mushroom, and onion or the "Ronnie Reagan"- the aforementioned plus green pepper. I asked around, and I can't find anyone who has, or would want to, eat a Pelosi. I wouldn't even know what to drink with it. With the John and Ronnie we're talking ice cold tap and a ballgame. Pelosi's probably straight gin and some Mah Jongg
> ...


Yup, nailed it.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Never could eat a pelosi the smell of pineapple and anchovies reminds me of things I want to forget!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Dude, I have aiming dimps on my bicycle.

I like to compare some of these neuro-analytical conversations about technique to what I imagine our grandfathers would have talked about, and they'd laugh their as ses off.

Trust your hands, they know better than your brain. You don't ask your brain before you pick your nose, but you've still got both eyes.

Good to see you're still kicking stones CornDawgy.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Greetings Comrade Pie! 

Your take has been missed, as have your naturals...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

honorary pie said:


> Dude, I have aiming dimps on my bicycle.
> 
> I like to compare some of these neuro-analytical conversations about technique to what I imagine our grandfathers would have talked about, and they'd laugh their as ses off.
> 
> ...


On the other hand, and we asked our grandfathers how to be more accurate, they would just reply "shoot a lot and you will learn". Not much help really, compared to the specific advice given in this forum. 
I mean, ok, overcomplicating things isn't good, but oversimplifying isn't the way to go either.


----------

